# الطرق المختلفه لاختبار محسنات (الإضافات) احتراق الوقود



## new2050 (28 فبراير 2009)

1. قياس غازات العادم قبل وبعد وضع المحسنات ( الإضافات ) .
2. قياس (pH) درجه الحموضه لترسيبات العادم الناتج من المدخنه علي شريحه من الحديد قبل وبعد وضع المحسنات ( الإضافات ).
3. مشاهده المركبات عن طريق جهاز (X-Ray) لترسيبات العادم الناتج من المدخنه علي شريحه من الحديد قبل وبعد وضع المحسنات ( الإضافات ).
4. مشاهده الترسيبات عن طريق جهاز (Electron microscope) لترسيبات العادم الناتج من المدخنه علي شريحه من الحديد قبل وبعد وضع المحسنات ( الإضافات ).
5. مشاهده الروابط بواسطه جهاز (Infrared spectroscopy)لترسيبات العادم الناتج من المدخنه علي شريحه من الحديد قبل وبعد وضع المحسنات ( الإضافات ).​ 
Different ways of testing amendments fuel combustion (Additives):

1. Measuring exhaust gases before and after the amendments fuel combustion (Additives).
2. Measure (pH) of deposits resulting from the exhaust stack on a section of the iron before and after the amendments fuel combustion (Additives).
3. Watch the compound by an (X-Ray) of deposits resulting from the exhaust stack on a section of the iron before and after the amendments fuel combustion (Additives).
4. Watch deposits through organ (Electron microscope) of deposits resulting from the exhaust stack on a section of the iron before and after the amendments fuel combustion (Additives).
5. Viewed through a linkage by (Infrared spectroscopy) of deposits resulting from the exhaust stack on a section of the iron before and after the amendments fuel combustion (Additives).​​


----------

